# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با زبان C و ++C > سوال: برای ساختن یه دستگاه POS که از زبان C++‎ برای نوششتن برنامش استفاده شده باید از کجا شروع کنم؟

## idocsidocs

من می خوام یه دستگاه POS بسازم.

اگر بشه همین دستگههای موجود رو بگیرم و تغییر بدم هم مشکلم برطرف می شه.

لطفا بگید برای این کار باید از کجا شروع کنم؟

----------


## حامد مصافی

به این سادگی نیست دوست عزیزم.
برای این کار باید از میکرو کنترلر استفاده کنید. که روی اکثر اونها با استفاده از c (مانند PIC و avr ) و روی تعدادی با C++‎ (مانند arm) برنامه بنویسید.
در مورد تغییر دستگاه‌های موود هم امکانش نیست. مگر اینکه ساختار اونها توسط یک متخصص الکترونیک به دقت بررسی بشه و میکرو‌کنترلر اون دوباره برنامه ریزی بشه (در صورت امکان)

----------


## idocsidocs

چطور می شه یه گزارش مستند و علمی از طرز ساخت یه دستگاه POS آماده کنم؟

مسئله دیگه اینکه من شنیدم نرم افزار این کار فارسی سازی شده و راحت می شه از api ها استفاده کرد و یه برنامه دلخواه نوشت. در این مورد چه نظری دارید؟

----------


## حامد مصافی

> چطور می شه یه گزارش مستند و علمی از طرز ساخت یه دستگاه POS آماده کنم؟


این کار دو جنبه داره:

جنبه الکترونیکی یا سخت‌افزاری: آشنایی با قطعات، سنسورها، رابط‌ها، ماژول‌ها و ... و نحوه پیاده سازی یک سیستم الکترونیکیجنبه برنامه‌نویسی یا نرم‌آفزاری: برنامه‌نویسی برای دستگاه که با توجه به معماری (نوع پردازنده) متفاوت خواهد بود.



> مسئله دیگه اینکه من شنیدم نرم افزار این کار فارسی سازی شده و راحت می شه  از api ها استفاده کرد و یه برنامه دلخواه نوشت. در این مورد چه نظری  دارید؟


چیزی در این مورد نشنیدم

----------


## idocsidocs

> این کار دو جنبه داره:
> 
> جنبه الکترونیکی یا سخت‌افزاری: آشنایی با قطعات، سنسورها، رابط‌ها، ماژول‌ها و ... و نحوه پیاده سازی
> 
> چیزی در این مورد نشنیدم


اگه بشه قطعات این دستگاه رو بصورت جداگانه پیدا کرد و با پورت usb یا ... به یه میکرو وصل کرد، فکر نکنم نوشتن برنامش آنچنان هم مشکل باشه.

بنظر شما از این سخت افزارها کدوم رو می تونم پیدا کنم که بشه جداگانه خرید و به یه میکرو وصل کرد؟

1- پرینتر
2- صفحه کلید
3- کارت خوان
4- مودم
5- صفحه تصویر

اگر این قطعات رو جداگانه پیدا کنم، برنامه نویسیش فکر نکنم آنچنان دشوار باشه. البته باید مشخصات و طرز استفاده از هرکدوم هم در اختیارم باشه.

----------


## حامد مصافی

> اگه بشه قطعات این دستگاه رو بصورت جداگانه پیدا کرد و با پورت usb یا ...  به یه میکرو وصل کرد، فکر نکنم نوشتن برنامش آنچنان هم مشکل باشه.


مونتاژ سیستم الکترونیکی راهکار بهتری است.


۱- پرینتر (البته به سختی فراوان)
۲- صفحه کلید مخصوص (ماشین حسابی موجود است) صفحه کلید استاندارد رایانه‌هم امکان پذیر است.
۳- کارت خوان احتمالا موجود باشد 
۴- بله،‌لبته به صورت چیپست.
۵- صفحه تصویر LCD موجود است.





> اگر این قطعات رو جداگانه پیدا کنم، برنامه نویسیش فکر نکنم آنچنان دشوار  باشه. البته باید مشخصات و طرز استفاده از هرکدوم هم در اختیارم باشه.


برنامه‌نویسیش دشواره! ازم قبول کن! اما غیر ممکن نیست.

----------


## idocsidocs

> ۱- پرینتر (البته به سختی فراوان)


پرینتر با ابعاد کوچک در حد یه دستگاه pos که بشه با میکرو براشون برنامه نوشت پیدا می شه؟




> ۴- بله،‌لبته به صورت چیپست.


متصل کردن این مودم به میکرو به چه صورت هست؟

قیمت همه این قطعات در چه حد هست؟



> برنامه‌نویسیش دشواره! ازم قبول کن! اما غیر ممکن نیست.


من PHP رو خوب بلدم و تا حدی با C++‎ کار کردم ولی حرفه ای نیستم. فقط سینتکس و نحوه نوشتن تابع رو بلدم.

بنظرتون این اطلاعاتی که من دارم می تونن کمک کنن که برنامه این دستگاهها رو توی مدت کمی (نهایت 2 یا سه ماه) بنویسم؟

----------


## حامد مصافی

> پرینتر با ابعاد کوچک در حد یه دستگاه pos که بشه با میکرو براشون برنامه نوشت پیدا می شه؟


هر وسیله‌ای یک پروتکل برای اتصال داره. که ممکنه در قالب یکی از پورت‌های متعارف باشه. اما جواب کلی بله هست.




> متصل کردن این مودم به میکرو به چه صورت هست؟


به سختی! باید ابتدا قطعه مورد نظر رو انتخاب و سپس دیتاشیت اونو مطالعه کنید.




> بنظرتون این اطلاعاتی که من دارم می تونن کمک کنن که برنامه این دستگاهها رو توی مدت کمی (نهایت 2 یا سه ماه) بنویسم؟


خیر!

به نظرم این بحث داره از مبحث C++‎‎ فاصله میگیره!

----------


## idocsidocs

> به سختی! باید ابتدا قطعه مورد نظر رو انتخاب و سپس دیتاشیت اونو مطالعه کنید.


بنظرتون قیمت همه این قطعات روی هم چقدر می شه؟




> خیر!


چون خودم توی این مورد زیاد وارد نیستم، قراره برنامه اصلی رو یه نفر بنویسه و من فقط کدها رو ببینم و از روی اونها یاد بگیرم. 
بنظرتون یه برنامه نویس که توی زبان c ماهره چقدر طول می کشه تا این برنامه رو بنویسه؟

----------

